# Can telnet in but everything 'command not found'



## Heinrich (Feb 28, 2002)

Series 3 Tivo 

I can get in via telnet

everything, even cd and ls give "command not found"

what's up with that? Do I pick a bad telnet program and perhaps getting some ^M I shouldn't be? Is there a path problem?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You don't say what you did to your TiVo to make it telnettable. They aren't, by default... unless you're trying to use the remote control interface on port 31339? That would say "INVALID_COMMAND" for most things you might type. Anyway, the TiVo "distro" actually _is_ missing even basic programs like "ls". You can get packages of these binaries from, presumably, the same place where you found instructions on activating the telnet daemon.


----------

